# PS3 RPG Titles???



## Atreides (May 27, 2009)

So apparently my parents decided they wanted a Blu-Ray to go with their Flatscreen - the kindly BB salesman sold them on a PS3 as their player. 

My 16 year old anime-loving daughter is wondering if there are any good RPG style games for the PS3?  I am a PC person - so I really don't know.   I know FF XXIII will come out eventually - but are there any other good RPG games that a semi-geek female teenager will enjoy? 

Suggestions appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2009)

I suppose there is plenty... like this one (as I understand, this is not finished yet, though)

Atelier Rorona: New Title In Atelier Series Teased For PS3 | PS3Hyper

Just google for "PS3 anime rpg" or somesuch and you should find more than enough.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## LrdApoc (May 27, 2009)

Tales of Vesperia is a good traditional JRPG. Its being released later this year for the PS3, but previouslty was a 360 exclusive. - Tales of Vesperia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also: Eternal Sonata - NAMCO BANDAI Games - Eternal Sonata™
 FF XIII is coming in the next 3 years, 
White Knight Chronicles - White Knight Chronicles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 Valkyria Chronicles,


----------



## Mallus (May 27, 2009)

Surprisingly, there aren't a lot of anime-inspired JRPG's for PS3 yet. 

Valkyria Chronicles is a very good RPG/squad-based tactical wargame hybrid. Don't let that wordy description put you off, though. It's like a WWII movie directed by Hayao Miyazaki (_My Neighbor Totoro_, _Spirited Away_), with a ton of quirky characters and romance. Even the tanks are adorable.

I've read Eternal Sonata is good (and a lot more traditional). 

There are a metric ton of good JPRG's available for the PS2. Is your PS3 backward compatible (actually, if it's new, it probably isn't).


----------



## John Crichton (May 30, 2009)

LrdApoc said:


> Tales of Vesperia is a good traditional JRPG. Its being released later this year for the PS3, but previouslty was a 360 exclusive. - Tales of Vesperia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



This one is worth the wait.  The 360 version was excellent.  



LrdApoc said:


> FF XIII is coming in the next 3 years,



I'm betting it will be out before this time next year.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (May 31, 2009)

For the PS3, there surprisingly ISN'T a ton of RPG's to choose from.  I would look into backward-compatibility for your machine.  There's a metric ton of great RPG's for both  PS1 and PS2.  

For PS3 specifically?

Other RPG [or RPG-like] titles I'd recommend? (Not knowing the tastes in question, I'd review these before buying, obviously.) 

Tales of Vesperia (The "Tales" series in general is quite good.)
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (This won a number of awards a few years back.)
Fallout 3 (There's now some good Downloadable Content [DLC] as well.)
Rise of the Argonauts
Valkyria Chronicles
Disgaea 3

Don't disregard other non-RPG titles, either. (Some of these are PS specific, others are multi-platform.)
Worth checking out, IMO:
Little Big Planet
Metal Gear Solid 4
Drakes Fortune
SW: The Force Unleashed
Mirror's Edge
Ratchet & Klank: Tools of Destruction


Hope this helps!


----------

